# NP PB1 step repair.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My new NP PB 1 engine came with 2 broken steps, actually the plastic tabs that hold the steps. Here's what it looked liked.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The shell was 0.10 thick, so I ordered a few sheets of 0.10 styrene. I cut 2 pieces that measured the same as the 2 unbroken tabs from the other end. I used a pin drill to drill the small holes for the pins. I received














the ladders and steps from Jeff Kane at the Train Tender.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Finished the drilling and fitted the ladders to the piece.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I brushed on some NP light green paint, and let it dry, then assembled the ladders to the pieces.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ready to glue ladder tabs to shell.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Tabs glued to shell.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Paint touched up, and on the tracks....Not too bad, your never see it from 1














foot or farther away, or while they're running.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Neat idea using the pin drill. I might have to pick me up one of those for the small stuff.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Nut,
Great job as always. Your work is excellent.
Those shells are in excellent shape, great color and all.
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Hey Nut,
> Great job as always. Your work is excellent.
> Those shells are in excellent shape, great color and all.
> Aflyer


Actually, both engines were new from 1992. I test ran them, and the powered A unit runs like a scalded dog..


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*repair*

nice work...great info


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like you used a backer piece of styrene to support the tab, what thickness was that and what glue did you use?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Looks like you used a backer piece of styrene to support the tab, what thickness was that and what glue did you use?


The re-enforcing piece was 0.01 thick, and the glue I used was .."Plastruct Plastic Weld." It's fast and strong...


----------

